# BCM4322 - no drivers for FreeBSD 11



## bryn1u (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello,

I was reading many threads on this forum about this problem. I was reading handbook of FreeBSD too but I've never found solutions. My last attempt ended defeat. I added some module to boot and FreeBSD didn't start anymore. It was recommended to add as a boot module. I was trying resolve problem based on other forums like FreeNAS but without effect  That's why I'm asking you about some advice how to exactly install that driver and run wifi. Is there anyone how knows that process or have some experience with it? Is it really that hard and lack in documentation?

Regards,


----------



## trev (Mar 10, 2017)

You're possibly in luck - see https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2016-July/006893.html and install FreeBSD 11.0-Release or -Stable.


----------

